# Arimidex Dosage on my First Cycle



## ambiti (Aug 22, 2011)

So, I managed to get a hold of Arimidex. (1mg - 28 tablets per pack)

I have searched the forum and other forums (all give different dosages plus the cycles they are running are way more complex than mine), I just find this forum more reliable and better so your input and feedback is really important.

*So summary of what I am asking;*
1- How much Arimidex I should use during the cycle?
2- Do I take it from day 1 of the injection?
3- If I feel symptoms of gyno, by how much should I increase the dosage (asking to be prepared in case) 
4- Dosage for PCT

Thank you all!


----------



## GMO (Aug 22, 2011)

ambiti said:


> So, I managed to get a hold of Arimidex. (1mg - 28 tablets per pack)
> 
> I have searched the forum and other forums (all give different dosages plus the cycles they are running are way more complex than mine), I just find this forum more reliable and better so your input and feedback is really important.
> 
> ...


 
See above...


----------



## ambiti (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok, you can close the thread, if you like.

Thanks alot GMO!


----------



## ambiti (Aug 22, 2011)

BTW, is there a smart way of breaking those pills in half?
They are just tiny.


----------



## Rell (Aug 22, 2011)

I thought using adex in pct with nolva was a no no?


----------



## vannesb (Aug 22, 2011)

When I am on cycle i use (Armidex) .5ED


----------



## teddykgb29 (Aug 22, 2011)

I like to go with aromasin during cycle.


----------



## wilgates (Aug 23, 2011)

I take 0.5 eod while on heavy aromatizing drugs and I'm a little on the heavy side 17% bf and my abs are still visible while I'm getting bigger AI's are vital for a clean successful cycle


----------



## wilgates (Aug 23, 2011)

ambiti said:


> BTW, is there a smart way of breaking those pills in half?
> They are just tiny.



Buy a pill cutter from the drug store that's what I use


----------



## sirmattiep (Aug 23, 2011)

I use arimidex .5 eod. But now I don't think I will have enough to run .25.25 .50.5 during my pct and hear its not needed?! Can someone explain because I am not sure If I need to order more for my pct.. Thanks


----------



## pieguy (Aug 23, 2011)

sirmattiep said:


> I use arimidex .5 eod. But now I don't think I will have enough to run .25.25 .50.5 during my pct and hear its not needed?! Can someone explain because I am not sure If I need to order more for my pct.. Thanks



It is very needed. If you don't run your AI long enough, the estrogen will rebound and you'll be more like to feel symptoms like depression, loss of libido, lethargy. Also, e2 related sides such as bad acne and gyno might flare up. An AI in pct is actually more important in pct than on cycle.


----------



## Rell (Aug 24, 2011)

If there's no aromatizing drugs in your system then why is an AI needed in pct? Isn't it just going to keep crushing your estrogen levels, therefore crushing the negative feedback loop for your body to kickstart its own test?

Im asking about this, not telling. Please correct me or let's discuss this because it's something I'd like to know.


----------



## pieguy (Aug 24, 2011)

If you're not using an aromatizing compound, the need of an AI is unwarranted. For example, some women run winny as a cutter and an AI is pretty much useless for that. You have to be careful of prolactin related side often times with compounds that don't aromatize.


----------



## Rell (Aug 24, 2011)

so say you run 600mg test e per week with 12.5mg aromasin EOD for 10 weeks. Why would you continue aromasin during pct if the test has left your system by pct start? There wouldn't be any test in your system to aromatize therefore the aromasin would be doing what? Nothing? It doesn't kill your estrogen it just keeps your test from aromatizing into estrogen right?


----------

